# Do legal substances work ? or a waste of money ?



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi all, havent been on the forum for a while due to one thing or another. As some of you may remember i used to use gear many years ago and as i am lets say a little long in the tooth these days i am not sure i want to go down that road again SO MY QUESTION IS DO THESE TYPES OF THINGS WORK ?

http://www.howcanigeta6pack.com/

And if so can any of you (who use this type of thing) recomend some where i can purchase online, i appreciate this type of thing isnt going to be as good as steriods but as i have been out of the game for a while i would have thought in this day and age their would be something legal on the market THATS WORKS and isnt just taking our hard earned cash. CHEERS


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Yoshi said:


> I've seen a lot of gear on the internet and from personal use I don't rate it at all, I used GH tabs and a few of my friends have ran some other tabs and didn't rate it, this is just IMO.


Were the gh tabs any good or the same sort of thing ?


----------



## MIM (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't believe there is anything currently in the market that will give you results anywhere near gear, but you can go with the supplement such as whey, creatine, amino acid,.....

which will provide you with enough proteins to cover your daily needs, they will definetly help you recover and build muscles but again it's going to take time and much more effort than when you where on gear.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Cheers, i curently take creatine before and after training, along with a post workout shake. I also add dextrose to post workout, would this be on the right lines ? although i would like to add something with a bit of a boost so to speak. Thats the problem when you have been on gear, once you stop you feel like your wasting your time unless you use it again and it takes a while to get past that point of thought (which i have) but you still crave a little something if you know what i mean


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

joshnow said:


> bulbine natalensis seems to have good evidence on raising test levels whilst decreasing estrogen level, I know their is point of diminishing returns with the product more than optimal actually will decrease the effect, so is crucial to use the right amount, a step down from that is d'aspartic acid proven to provide in humans a 33% average increase in test.


do you have any experiance with any of these mate


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

sorry to tell you...but that stuff is a crock of ****! People like that is out to get your money. They are targeting people who have moral issues against the use of roids.

If there were any legal substitutes for gear then know one would be on the juice. Prohormones excluded because they are mostly designer steriods in any case.

Why do you feel you are too old for gear?

In fact I think the older the better. In your 40's and 50's you don't have to worry about sides such as hairloss, fertillity or your natural Test levels getting destroyed.

Why don't you consider going on TRT? Maybe a slightly higher dose of 250ml test will do wonders for your training and it will have many health benefits at your age.

It will also give much better results than anything legal and will be way less harsh on your pocket.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

try Anabolic Designs Bullk seems to be getting good reviews.

Havnt used it myself so can't comment personaly.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

peanutbob69 said:


> sorry to tell you...but that stuff is a crock of ****! People like that is out to get your money. They are targeting people who have moral issues against the use of roids.
> 
> If there were any legal substitutes for gear then know one would be on the juice. Prohormones excluded because they are mostly designer steriods in any case.
> 
> ...


Well its not so much my age as life style, i am 40 but feel 25 to be honest so its not that, what i mean is since using gear i now have a wife, a house, two kids a buisness ect so spending lots of money on gear probally isnt something that rates highly in family life if you see what i mean, also i lost my contacts so couldnt get any if i wanted too. Could you recomend where i could get TRT if i wanted to try this?


----------



## MIM (Jun 6, 2011)

TYSON said:


> Cheers, i curently take creatine before and after training, along with a post workout shake. I also add dextrose to post workout, would this be on the right lines ? although i would like to add something with a bit of a boost so to speak. Thats the problem when you have been on gear, once you stop you feel like your wasting your time unless you use it again and it takes a while to get past that point of thought (which i have) but you still crave a little something if you know what i mean


you should be fine with a good diet rich in proteins(which is more important than the supplement it self) and the supplement you are taking, i understand your point, it's not easy to go back natural after trying the gear, but after a while you will start seeing results and that will give you motivation to carry on (specially if you are losing body fat along the way), and you will see that it is possible to build muscles without gear, as for the natural test booster you will hear load of opinions about it, you can do your research, eventually you might get to the conclusion that this is a gray research area, nothing has a certain results. in my opinions if there was a natural test booster that actually works without getting you to the shutdown stage that require a PCT, no one will use gear anymore.

cheers.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

D'aspartic acid has some convincing evidence , if contacts are your main issue I would recommend prohormones/designer steroids I kept 10lb from a 4 week m-drol cycle


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

fatstuff said:


> D'aspartic acid has some convincing evidence , if contacts are your main issue I would recommend prohormones/designer steroids I kept 10lb from a 4 week m-drol cycle


does it work ? how much ? and more info please.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

MIM said:


> you should be fine with a good diet rich in proteins(which is more important than the supplement it self) and the supplement you are taking, i understand your point, it's not easy to go back natural after trying the gear, but after a while you will start seeing results and that will give you motivation to carry on (specially if you are losing body fat along the way), and you will see that it is possible to build muscles without gear, as for the natural test booster you will hear load of opinions about it, you can do your research, eventually you might get to the conclusion that this is a gray research area, nothing has a certain results. in my opinions if there was a natural test booster that actually works without getting you to the shutdown stage that require a PCT, no one will use gear anymore.
> 
> cheers.


Good advice their cheers mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

TYSON said:


> does it work ? how much ? and more info please.


M drol is basically a steroid that is legal, do a search on google there is probably about a hundred logs with pics some of them, there's plenty of info out there mate.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

At 40 years of age it's a good time to go and get your Test levels checked by your doctor..if your T levels are below average then you can ask them to put you on TRT/HRT.

Since you say that you still feel 25 I think your Test levels are probably fine. Be vary carefull if you decide to go the prohormone route...not worth it in my opinion.

My advice is to train hard for at least a year with good supplements eg. whey protein mass builders, creatine, amino acids, d-aspartic acid etc.

Then after 8 months plus consider doing a standard beginner 12 week Test cycle. It is also much cheaper than products like you mentioned in your original post.

If sources are your concern then the best places to start looking at your local gym. Start talking to the bigger meathead lads about supplements etc. and very quickly the conversation will turn to gear and they will sort you out or point you in the right direction.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

fatstuff said:


> M drol is basically a steroid that is legal, do a search on google there is probably about a hundred logs with pics some of them, there's plenty of info out there mate.


but i am a little concerned using the internet as i have always dealt directly and i know their is alot of copies out their, do you have some where you could recomend ? and what are you doing with the 10lbs you have ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheapuksupplements, predator nutrition, bodybuilding warehouse


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

What do you mean what am I doing with 10lbs? I meant 10lbs of muscle lol


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

fatstuff said:


> What do you mean what am I doing with 10lbs? I meant 10lbs of muscle lol


LOL, sorry miss read it, thanks for that i appreciate it


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Prohormones are where it's at in the legal market. They do work but require the same thought and planning as injectabes. Many of them are steroids in everything but name.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

sd matrix is the best PH imo....as far as keepable gains go anyway, u will need a proper pct + a descent test booster at ur age. kept 18lb in the end (4week cycle) with minimal sides.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Tyson - I would suggest posting your question Re. Prohormones in the Prohormones Subforum, you'll get a much better response rate (HenryV is particularly knowledgeable) and prevent a flamewar from the natural trainees who want to avoid hormonal products entirely


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

niall01 said:


> Prohormones are where it's at in the legal market. They do work but require the same thought and planning as injectabes. Many of them are steroids in everything but name.


They are steroids.



RickMiller said:


> Tyson - I would suggest posting your question Re. Prohormones in the Prohormones Subforum, you'll get a much better response rate (HenryV is particularly knowledgeable) and prevent a flamewar from the natural trainees who want to avoid hormonal products entirely


Yo. I've never really understood the "natural bodybuilding" thing. The line seems terribly fuzzy and arbitrary to me.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

henryv said:


> Yo. I've never really understood the "natural bodybuilding" thing. The line seems terribly fuzzy and arbitrary to me.


lol, I've even heard some say it's a paradox


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

There are many OTC products which are 'legal' which work with very good effect.

Superdrol clones will absolutely provide a big increase in strength and mass in a very short period of time - however they are not without sides and being oral generally all are quite unkind to your liver.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

I''m 46 , first time this year of ever trying roids. Tried loads of other products over the years , nothing worked , mainly clever sales pitches !

Roids do exactly what it says on the tin , as regards costs would much prefer to spend my money on gear that will work as opposed to products that claim to work and are often more expensive than the real thing ?

Why not just do test on its own ?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i know a guy who ran the natabolic kit for 10 weeks and looked alot better at the end of it.

built muscle, lost fat. looked good and got stronger

however, at the same time as running the kit he decided to stop drinking, take training seriously and and sorted his diet out

i honestly couldnt say whether it was the natabolic kit that was repsonsible for him looking alot better or if it was because for the first time in his life he took training seriously.

either way he thinks it was money well spent but i think he may of got the same results if i had swapped the pills for smarties without telling him


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> i know a guy who ran the natabolic kit for 10 weeks and looked alot better at the end of it.
> 
> built muscle, lost fat. looked good and got stronger
> 
> ...


the mind is a powerful thing


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

fatstuff said:


> the mind is a powerful thing


it is isnt it.

i do wonder when i see before and after pics of people who have ran their first 'course' of natty test boosters just how much of their gains are caused by having spent alot of money on the test booster and not wanting to waste that money so they do up the training a gear and take it all alot more seriously.

either way - if they get results from it and it is the incentive required to train seriously then it is money well spent imo even if it is just placebo effect


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> it is isnt it.
> 
> i do wonder when i see before and after pics of people who have ran their first 'course' of natty test boosters just how much of their gains are caused by having spent alot of money on the test booster and not wanting to waste that money so they do up the training a gear and take it all alot more seriously.
> 
> either way - if they get results from it and it is the incentive required to train seriously then it is money well spent imo even if it is just placebo effect


This is what I think sometimes. I see the guys logs and to be honest the weights there are lifting and the muscle they have at the end of there 'cycle' looks like it could have been achieved naturally. But like you say maybe it's worth it if even just for the placebo effect.


----------

